# New Kool Dryer - Help!



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, so I just received my new Kool dryer. I had originally order the K9III but had to many shipping fiascos so had to cancel  
This one looks great though. Problem I am having is it did not come with instructions and for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to attach the hose ends!
Am I supposed to remove the black clamp thing? If so, how? I cannot get that open and/or off. 
Also, is the grey thing just for shipping? Any help is much appreciated! I tried Googling but came up with nothing.
Thanks,
Jules


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

JulesAK said:


> Ok, so I just received my new Kool dryer. I had originally order the K9III but had to many shipping fiascos so had to cancel
> This one looks great though. Problem I am having is it did not come with instructions and for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to attach the hose ends!
> Am I supposed to remove the black clamp thing? If so, how? I cannot get that open and/or off.
> Also, is the grey thing just for shipping? Any help is much appreciated! I tried Googling but came up with nothing.
> ...


I don’t have that particular dryer so I can’t tell what the gray thing is by looking at the photo, but I can tell you about the dreaded black clamp if it’s the same as mine (looks similar). I’m not sure how to explain this properly, but to open the clamp you have grab the left and right sides of the clamp with your left and right hands and slide one side toward you and one side away from you. The teeth slide into each other to keep the clamp closed, if that makes any sense to you. If that gray thing is part of the end of the hose, and the nozzle is already clamped securely, I’d just leave it because it’s a pain. Unless you wanted to switch to a different nozzle. I started writing this in hopes of being slightly helpful, but in reading what I wrote, I’m pretty sure I didn’t accomplish that goal


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you. I do think the gray tube stays on the end of the nozzle. After playing around with it, it seems the end of the hose is a bit pliable and you just force it around the end of the nozzle you want to use. After you pointed out the clamp was pretty difficult I realized I should not take that off 

I will say this dryer has some power! Looking forward to using it this weekend.
Jules


----------

